# Mein "sehr trauriger" GT Psyclone Team Scream Thread



## Davidbelize (14. Februar 2009)

So leute der engländer der mir das psyclone in team scream für 100 euro verkauft hat hat es mir jetzt für 50 euro verkauft.

das ist leider kein grund zur freude....................


er hat beim verpacken das hier entdeckt.........................





bin mal gespannt was ich noch alles finde wenn der rahmen da ist.

so viele fragen jetzt:


1. was kann man da machen
2. so weiter fahren
3. da kann man was machen aber dann nur mit neulackierung
4. (was ich aber überhaupt nicht will) häng ihn an die wand



WAS SOLL ICH TUN?

ich bin schon im vorraus dankbar ob der hilfestellung aus der gt ärzteschaft.




wenigstens ist hertha ERSTER


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. Februar 2009)

Da der Riss längs zum Sattelrohr verläuft, würde ich mir eine Breite Sattelschelle (evtl. aus den BMX Sektor) besorgen und gut ist.
Ansonsten abschleifen, schweißen und nur die Stelle lackieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (14. Februar 2009)

wie hat der den Riss da überhaupt reinbekommen? Da ist doch nicht wirklich eine Belastung in der Richtung an der Stelle?


----------



## Davidbelize (14. Februar 2009)

mein gedanke......................zu schmale stütze und dann zu fest angezogen.


----------



## tofu1000 (14. Februar 2009)

Ouch. Ne breite Schelle und das Sattelrohr entsprechend kürzen, so dass du das Rohr möglichst weit unten klemmst und den evtl. Rest des Risses mit "einklemmst". Scheint mir am einfachsten und günstigsten. Ähnlich hatten es doch auch Insa & Jörg damals beim ZR getan, wenn ich mich nicht irre...


----------



## zaskar-le (14. Februar 2009)

David, mein Beileid! 

Aber wie eben schon telefonisch angedeutet: Stahl kann man prima und dauerhaft schweißen lassen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob die Stelle an Deinem Rahmen vielleicht etwas unglücklich für eine gute Schweißnaht ist, unabhängig von der Optik. Wird sich aber bestimmt irgendwie machen lassen können.

Heute ist wohl "Tag des Risses"?
Auch ich bin heute sehr traurig


----------



## Ketterechts (14. Februar 2009)

Hi David

Sieht schlimmer aus als es ist , da Stahl .

Abschleifen - WIG schweissen und neuer Lack drauf - fertig .

Ist das schöne an Stahl , da ist es - fast - egal ob der Schweissdraht perfekt zum Rahmenmaterial passt - wird erst heikel bei hochlegierten Stählen , aber hier sollte ein einfacher V2A oder gar normaler Schweissdraht ausreichen .

KOPF HOCH - das wird schon wieder


----------



## Kruko (14. Februar 2009)

Ich seh da genauso wie Benjamin. Warte aber erstmal ab. Wenn der Rahmen da ist, schaust Du Dir das ganze auch mal von innen an.


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. Februar 2009)

Aber nicht absägen, Du ärgerst dich dann erst recht schwarz weil Du keine Sattelstütze mehr richtig klemmen kannst. Auch Stahl ist nahe an der Schweißnaht spröde und reißt dann noch schneller.


----------



## SixTimesNine (14. Februar 2009)

David, auf gar keinen Fall absägen! Dieser Rahmen ist doch filled brazed, oder? Das Silberlot und der Übergang mit Sattelklemme, weiß nicht ob sich das verträgt. Glückwunsch Hertha!!
Kopf hoch, das wird schon!!!


----------



## salzbrezel (15. Februar 2009)

Setz doch einfach ein passendes Rohr drüber und kleb es fest. Da musst du nicht schweißen und es ist reversibel.

p.s.: Eintrachr Braunschweig wird wohl nie mehr 1.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (16. Februar 2009)

Hei David,

die Geschichte wiederholt sich offenbar. Mein Psyclone hat einen identischen Riss an der identischen Stelle. Auch ich habe einen Preisnachlass vom VB bekommen. 50Eu's halte ich für sehr fair. Bei mir waren es dreißig. 

Meine erste Vermutung ging auch in die Richtung falsche Klemme/Stütze. Der Rahmen kam mit der verwendeten Klemme, hier konnte ich im Nachhinein keinen Fehler feststellen. Der VB hat den Rahmen mit 27.2mm Stütze gefahren und auch die scheint die Richtige zu sein. Will sagen das ich mir bis heute nicht erklären kann warum der Rahmen an dieser Stelle gerissen ist.

Was ist seit dem passiert? Kurz und knapp; ca. 2000, äußerst spaßige, Kilometer auf Strasse und in leichtem Gelände. Ich kontrolliere die Stelle regelmäßig, jedoch erscheint sie unverändert. Und ich wiege aufgeschirrt an die 90kg. 

Ich denke du solltest den Kopf nicht hängen lassen und dich weiter auf den Rahmen freuen. Abhängig vom zu erwartetenden Einsatzbereich würde ich eine Reparatur (schweissen) vom Fachmann machen lassen oder darauf verzichten und die Stelle fortan beobachten.

Also weiterhin viel Spaß damit..... tststs 50Euro für n' Psyclone Team Scream.... Preisdumping...

oliversen

PS: Bildchen von meinem Psyclone vor dem Aufbau


----------



## Davidbelize (19. Februar 2009)

den aufkleber am oberrohr kann ja jeder sehen.
den hab ich nun mit föhn und viel liebe entfernt und dabei ist das hier zum vorschein gekommen..................................








kann mir jemand sagen um wen es sich da handeln könnte?


----------



## tofu1000 (19. Februar 2009)

Mike Lehmann - die fette Sau aus dem ORB-Aquarium??  
Nee, im Ernst - keine Ahnung.


----------



## GT-Sassy (19. Februar 2009)

Laut Wikepedia für "Mike King" für GT Downhill.
Auch bei BMX fährt ein Mike King (evtl. der gleiche)
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uwwo1uE4X8"]YouTube - MIKE KING SELF FILMED VID 09[/ame]
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mike_King_(BMX_rider)


----------



## Davidbelize (19. Februar 2009)

würde mal sagen das er es nicht ist weil der rahmen bj 93 ist.
der kerl sieht so naus als hätte er 93 nicht einmal gewusst was die welt ist.


----------



## aggressor2 (19. Februar 2009)

Geschweigedenn hätte er auf den er auf den Rahmen gepasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (19. Februar 2009)

Laut Wikepadia ist er 1969 geboren!


----------



## aggressor2 (19. Februar 2009)

Aber doch nich der BMXer!?

Edith: Dann is aber der vom Video ein anderer...

Der Mike King den du meinst, fuhr von 1994 bis 1999 bei GT, laut Wikipedia.
Könnte mit dem Rahmen grad so passen. Ende 93 produziert und 94 fuhr der Herr damit.


----------



## GT-Sassy (19. Februar 2009)

Hab ich das irgentwo behauptet?
Ich habe in der Klammer geschrieben das es evtl. (Abkürzung für EVENTUELL, kann man auch als vielleicht übersetzen) der gleiche ist!


----------



## aggressor2 (19. Februar 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Hab ich das irgentwo behauptet?
> Ich habe in der Klammer geschrieben das es evtl. (Abkürzung für EVENTUELL, kann man auch als vielleicht übersetzen) der gleiche ist!



War doch garnich böse gemeint...
Sorry wenns so klang.


----------



## SixTimesNine (19. Februar 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=317881&page=2
NR.:38

http://www.ecrater.com/product.php?pid=3379603
advertisement

http://hoonhwang.blogspot.com/2008/12/gt-is-golden.html
gt is golden

http://www.economy-point.org/g/gt-bicycles.html
history etc.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mike_King_(BMX_rider)
Wiki US

Einfach mal reinschauen, vielleicht von Interesse. (Ich fahre übrigens heute noch)


----------



## Davidbelize (19. Februar 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> würde mal sagen das er es nicht ist weil der rahmen bj 93 ist.
> der kerl sieht so naus als hätte er 93 nicht einmal gewusst was die welt ist.





sorry da war ich wohl ein bisschen voreilig.
hab den herrn mit bild angeschrieben.
mal sehen was dabei raus kommt.


----------



## dr.juggles (19. Februar 2009)

mike king ist aber nur mini rahmen in 16" oder 14,5" gefahren...im ganzen web sitzt er auf fotos auf kleinen lts für dh oder kleinen zassis bei dual, siehe deckblatt 95er gt katalog.


----------



## aggressor2 (22. Februar 2009)

Gerade im '97er Katalog per Zufall gefunden:


----------



## Davidbelize (22. Februar 2009)

das "sehr trauriger" kann man bedenkenlos aus dem thread titel streichen.
es ist defenitiv kein riss im sattelrohr sondern ein riss im lack.  puhhhhhhh
schwein gehabt.





suche alles mögliche von suntour xc pro.
damit wird dieser rahmen ausgestattet werden,weil shimano hat er nicht nötig.
alle melden die was haben. thx thx thx


----------



## aggressor2 (22. Februar 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oggynator (22. Februar 2009)

Dann würde ich den Lack dort entfernen, das Metall polieren und nochmal genau schauen. Das Endloch der Nut würde ich mit feinem Schleifleinen nochmal entgraten.

Andreas


----------



## versus (22. Februar 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> das "sehr trauriger" kann man bedenkenlos aus dem thread titel streichen.
> es ist defenitiv kein riss im sattelrohr sondern ein riss im lack.  puhhhhhhh
> schwein gehabt.



das sind doch mal gute nachrichten 
viel spass beim aufbau und viel glück bei der suche. mit teilen kann ich leider nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## Davidbelize (23. Februar 2009)

@zaskar le

meinste die könnte erst mal gehen? ist leider ganz blau statt nur halb.
grössere bilder kommen noch.



[URL


----------



## haha (23. Februar 2009)

evtl. steht der aufkleber für mike kluge? kann aber auch gut sein, dass der nicht für GT gefahren ist.. ich bringe ihn aber mit Volkswagen in Verbindung. entweder volkswagen/merida oder volkswagen/gt. evtl. ein kleiner anhaltspunkt.


----------



## Davidbelize (23. Februar 2009)

ein weiterer schritt auf der entwicklungsskala meines psy... ist erfolgt.  





[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/290448]
	










Suntour XC Pro LRS 32 Loch konifizierte Wheelsmith Speichen mit Messingnippeln 3 fach gekreuzt.
Kassette 8 fach 11-28, Original Suntour XC Pro Schnellspanner.
Felgen Specialized BXL21 schwarz hochglänzend, Reifen Michelin Wildgripper Sprint.
Französisches Ventil, Felgen sind noch für einige 1000 km gut. WTB Aufkleber sind auf den Naben noch vorhanden.
Speichen Kreuzungen verlötet


dauert leider noch ein bisschen bis er da ist.


----------



## zaskar-le (23. Februar 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> @zaskar le: meinste die könnte erst mal gehen? ist leider ganz blau statt nur halb. grössere bilder kommen noch.



...wenn das Foto mit Blitz aufgenommen wurde (schaut jedenfalls so aus), könnte es wirklich das team scream blau sein. Würde ich an Deiner Stelle auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren, könnte lustig ausschauen und m.E. auch besser als eine schwarze Bologna. Hübsch, hübsch! Wo hast Du die denn schon wieder aufgetrieben, david?

[edit] sehe grad: die Schaftlänge könnte für einen 19" aber eng werden, wenn Du z.B. noch einen Cantigegenhalter stecken willst/musst
[nochmal edit] dann darfst Du keinen hoch bauenden Cattlehead fahren ;-)


----------



## Davidbelize (24. Februar 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...wenn das Foto mit Blitz aufgenommen wurde (schaut jedenfalls so aus), könnte es wirklich das team scream blau sein. Würde ich an Deiner Stelle auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren, könnte lustig ausschauen und m.E. auch besser als eine schwarze Bologna. Hübsch, hübsch! Wo hast Du die denn schon wieder aufgetrieben, david?
> 
> [edit] sehe grad: die Schaftlänge könnte für einen 19" aber eng werden, wenn Du z.B. noch einen Cantigegenhalter stecken willst/musst
> [nochmal edit] dann darfst Du keinen hoch bauenden Cattlehead fahren ;-)




die gabel stammt aus einem 96er gt timberline in team scream.
deshalb gehe ich mal davon aus das das blau passt.


----------



## Davidbelize (25. Februar 2009)

ich hab da noch eine gute nachricht im bezug auf das psyclone....




ES IST EIN 18er





maße   mi. tret - ok sr  52cm  mi sr-mi str  57,5cm     da lieg ich doch richtig oder?


----------



## kingmoe (25. Februar 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> suche alles mögliche von suntour xc pro.



Was hast du denn schon? Dann gucke ich mal, ich baue ja auch gerade XC Pro auf und habe einige Sachen mehrfach.



Davidbelize schrieb:


> damit wird dieser rahmen ausgestattet werden,weil shimano hat er nicht nötig.



Weil Shimano zu gut funktioniert ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (25. Februar 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Was hast du denn schon? Dann gucke ich mal, ich baue ja auch gerade XC Pro auf und habe einige Sachen mehrfach.
> 
> 
> 
> Weil Shimano zu gut funktioniert ;-))




schaltwerk,umwerfer 28,6 zug von oben, xc gewindesteuersatz,daumis..............und ne 27er stütze


----------



## LeFrankdrien (26. Februar 2009)

Nochmal mein Glückwunsch! Hast Du jetzt dann trotzdem den "Riss-Rabatt" bekommen? Wenn ja: you must be a lucky man!

Na mit der Rahmenhöhe weißt doch Bescheid 45/46 cm C BB to C top tube. Ob dann auf die OK vom Sitzrohr 52 sind hängt ja vom Schniepi ab, der noch übersteht 

Aber ist doch auch wurscht, toller Rahmen und wenn das Bravado von Christian kommt, dann bekommste ja auch bald Infos fürs Lackieren!

Bin auch an einem Werbemittelhersteller aus Coburg dran, der Aufkleber gleich mit perforieren kann, d.h für Decals kein Hantieren mit dem Skalpell mehr. Ist ja grad für die Farbübergänge bei Team Scream mit den vielen Rundungen wichtig. Evtl. gibts dann ja schon schneller ein weiteres Bravado Le in Team Scream.

Halte Dich auf dem Laufenden!

VG
Peter



Davidbelize schrieb:


> ich hab da noch eine gute nachricht im bezug auf das psyclone....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Davidbelize (28. Februar 2009)

drückt die daumen...hab alf2 nach der gabel gefragt.  


ps und ich weis das ich nicht der erste bin.


----------



## versus (28. Februar 2009)

mit 57,5er oberrohr ist es in jedem fall ein 18er. allerdings misst das 19er auch nur 5mm mehr und 5mm kann man mein messen schon auch mal daneben liegen.

trotzdem glückwunsch! das wird ja immer besser und der rahmen ist für mich jetzt schon auch ohne riss-rabatt der schnapper des jahres - trotz des deutlich gebrauchten zustandes ;-)


----------



## oldschooler (28. Februar 2009)

ich bin kein weiner, aber ich hab bei alf auch schon nachgefragt und hinzugefügt, dass ich sie bestimmt nicht zum ebaypreis abluchsen will... wenn er sie dir nun verkaufen würde fände ich das einen ziemlichen hammer...


----------



## Davidbelize (1. März 2009)

die teile sind bald zusammen.....................





suntour xc pro kurbel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SixTimesNine (2. März 2009)

Hey David,

Glückwunsch zur Kurbel!!!


----------



## Davidbelize (4. März 2009)

endlich mal glück gehabt im cl basar.......................


----------



## oldschooler (4. März 2009)

da ich wegen nem andren rahmen nachts nicht ruhig schlafen kann...:
hat einer interesse an nem team scream bravado LE rahmen in 18" (bilder in meinem album)...?! ich will den thread nicht kapern nur denke ich, dass hier anhänger der lackierung evtl. mitlesen...


----------



## Davidbelize (4. März 2009)

oldschooler schrieb:


> da ich wegen nem andren rahmen nachts nicht ruhig schlafen kann...:
> hat einer interesse an nem team scream bravado LE rahmen in 18" (bilder in meinem album)...?! ich will den thread nicht kapern nur denke ich, dass hier anhänger der lackierung evtl. mitlesen...



ich glaube du hast mehr davon wenn du ihn im gt verkaufs thread mit preis postest.




is aber schade


----------



## LeFrankdrien (5. März 2009)

Hi,

außerdem hatte ich ja schon bei unserem ersten Kontakt Interesse bekundet...hast ne PN!

VG
Peter


----------



## Davidbelize (7. März 2009)




----------



## zaskar-le (7. März 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


>



fast so schön wie ein XTR 900


----------



## Davidbelize (10. März 2009)

und weiter gehts.......................







es fehlen noch  :stütze 27,0 ,roter flite,umwerfer und ich hab bis jetzt keine ahnung was für einen vorbau ich nehmen soll. man kann mir diesbezüglich gerne vorschläge machen. ich würd sonst wieder syncros nehmen aber das passt ja nun überhaupt nicht.



bis ne passende gabel gefunden ist, baue ich erst einmal ne sw tange prestige ein.
möchte gerne mit dem psyclone im juni den skoda velothon bestreiten.
hoffentlich haut das hin.


----------



## GT-Sassy (10. März 2009)

Da gehört ja wohl ein GT FlipFlop Vorbau rein. Alles andere passt zum Aufbau nicht!


----------



## Davidbelize (25. März 2009)

neben der gabel,das am schwersten zu findende teil am ganzen psyclone.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (30. März 2009)

so da wären jetzt noch steuersatz und vorbau..................










es fehlen noch....

stütze in 27 (controltech oder suntour  (die aus england war zu kurz)) und flite rot oder sw (der gekaufte rote war aussen hui innen pfui).


----------



## Davidbelize (1. April 2009)

die hier könnte noch dazu kommen,bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ne sw stütze das optimale ist.
was meint ihr?


----------



## zaskar-le (1. April 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> die hier könnte noch dazu kommen,bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ne sw stütze das optimale ist.
> was meint ihr?[/URL]



Yup. Machen, perfekt!


----------



## tofu1000 (1. April 2009)

Na aber hallo!


----------



## Davidbelize (4. April 2009)

ein freundliches  mitglied aus dem forum hat mir dieses endstück fürs psyclone angeboten.   



ich glaub ich freu mich..........................







ab nächster woche wird endlich mit dem zusammenbau begonnen.


----------



## oliversen (4. April 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ab nächster woche wird endlich mit dem zusammenbau begonnen.



HOFFENTLICH!
Mit dieser Anfixerei muss es doch mal ein Ende haben....


----------



## muttipullover (25. April 2009)

Ich will ein Bild vom Psyclone + ControlTech sehen!!!
Gruß Steffen


----------



## carlosI (25. April 2009)

DAAAAVVVVIIIIIIIDDD, Bilder!!!! Bitte, bitte, bitte....


----------



## Davidbelize (25. April 2009)

maaaaaaaaaaaaannnnn leute es fehlen die räääädeeeerrrrrr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carlosI (25. April 2009)

Mensch sei doch nicht so kleinlich


----------



## Davidbelize (25. April 2009)

ok  dann gibts morgen ein paar bilder...................vielleicht.


----------



## Davidbelize (29. April 2009)

so da ich nun zum wettbewerb mein psyclone nicht fertig bekommen werde (wenn nicht noch ein POSTALISCHES wunder geschieht) hier ein paar bilder vom aktuellen stand der dinge.
es fehlen mir noch: lrs,sattel pedale und cantigegenhalter.
es ist sozusagen alles on the way.    

nach langer überlegung hab ich mich entschlossen den lack erst einmal so zu lassen.
wenn peru73 die masken und die farbbestimmung gemacht hat wird es wohl neu gemacht werden.
das grösste prob sind die decals,aber wer neu lackieren lässt kann das auch noch latzen oder?


----------



## SixTimesNine (29. April 2009)

Sehr schön, weiter so!!!
Go for it!!!


----------



## Davidbelize (19. Mai 2009)

so, habe gestern geschliffen , grundiert ,geschliffen und lackiert und das ist dabei herausgekommen...
bin ein wenig stolz weil dies meine erste lackarbeit ist..
farbton zu finden war dann doch nicht soooo schwierig wie gedacht.

vorher......





 und nacher.....










auf jeden fall wird der rahmen irgendwann richtig neu in team scream lackiert.
das hat er verdient.


----------



## GT-Sassy (19. Mai 2009)

Kleiner Tip, mach auf jeden Fall Klarlack drauf. Sonst hast Du nicht lange was von Deinen Lackierkünsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BonelessChicken (19. Mai 2009)

Sehr respektabel!
Was für eine Farbe ist denn die Passende gewesen?
Irgendein Autolack in der Richtung von Nissan oder Mitsubishi?

Bin immer ein Fan von möglichst viel originalbelassenen Dingen - wobei es schon interessant wäre zu sehen, wie gut man gerade TeamScream als Neulackierung hinbekommt.

Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß mit dem Teil!


----------



## Davidbelize (19. Mai 2009)

es ist ein japanischer lack für modellautos und hat die bezeichnung p12.
er ist für weiche karosserien gedacht und ist in der lage bei schlageinwirkung nachzugeben und nicht zu platzen (hoffentlich).


----------



## kingmoe (20. Mai 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> es ist ein japanischer lack für modellautos und hat die bezeichnung p12.
> er ist für weiche karosserien gedacht und ist in der lage bei schlageinwirkung nachzugeben und nicht zu platzen (hoffentlich).



Hör auf Sassy und mach trotzdem 2K-Klarlack drauf!
Schöne Arbeit, wäre doch schade drum


----------



## Jochen_DC (20. Mai 2009)

wow  du scheinst tatsächlich einen der rahmen von mike king...meinem ur idol neben herbold und tomac ergattert zu haben. 94 könnte schon nochauf sowas geracet worden sein  dual und die fully monster kamen erst später....



Davidbelize schrieb:


> so da ich nun zum wettbewerb mein psyclone nicht fertig bekommen werde (wenn nicht noch ein POSTALISCHES wunder geschieht) hier ein paar bilder vom aktuellen stand der dinge.
> es fehlen mir noch: lrs,sattel pedale und cantigegenhalter.
> es ist sozusagen alles on the way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oggynator (20. Mai 2009)

Warum denn diese Umlenkhebel für dir Cantis? Der Vorderreifen is falschrum.

Grüße


----------



## tofu1000 (20. Mai 2009)

Wow, wirklich TOLLE Arbeit, David! Man sieht ja mit dem bloßen Auge kaum einen Unterschied. Jedoch würde auch ich zu 2K-Klarlack raten. Gibts in der Bucht aus der Dose und ist durchaus brauchbar! Falls du natürlich noch eine Weile an dem Bock bastelst, könnte ich dir anbieten, den Rahmen mit aufs Treffen zu bringen - ich hab noch ne Dose klar glänzend im Keller und bekomme die eh nicht leer - so könnten wir auf dem Treffen etwas "klarlackieren"...


----------



## Davidbelize (20. Mai 2009)

Oggynator schrieb:


> Warum denn diese Umlenkhebel für dir Cantis? Der Vorderreifen is falschrum.
> 
> Grüße




das ist ein schrott lrs der nur drinne ist damit der bock steht.


----------



## Davidbelize (10. Juni 2009)

so bald bald ist es fertig.
der silberne gt lenker ist zwar schön hat mir aber leider nicht an dem psyclone gefallen.
als welchen nehmen?
da kam tomasius zur hilfe ,mit einem angebot und hat mich von der idee eines syncros freien bikes abgebracht.
das psyclone wird komplet schwarz im cockpit werden bis aif einen kleinen shim........


ich liebe syncros und diesen für mich coolsten und schönsten lenker der mtb geschichte.

nochmals danke tomasius.....


----------



## Davidbelize (17. Juni 2009)

so es durfte heut mal nach draussen,weil die sonne endlich einmal licht verbreitete in berlin.


  lieber dhl mann, wenn du das lesen solltest,kannst du vielleicht erahnen wie dringend ich dich sehen möchte.

du hast noch meine pedalen und räder.


----------



## Tiensy (17. Juni 2009)

Hi David,

das sieht mal richtig Oldschool aus. Find das wirklich schoen aufgebaut. Bin zwar kein Controltech "Fan", aber find ich dennoch interessant 

Die Bereifung bleibt denke ich mal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xizonga (2. Oktober 2010)

Hallo an alle,

Ich verkaufe nun seit langem überlegen mein GT PSYCLONE!
Es ist aus den USA, eine limited edition in Gelb.

Der Vorbesitzer hat es so aufgebaut, ich habe lediglich eine neue Lenkstange und Vorbau montiert.

chris king steuersatz
kooka 2 Fingerbremsen
Avid V Brake
Cook Kurbeln
Race Face Sattelstütze
XT (kurzer Umwerfer am Schaltwerk)

Falls jemand Interesse hat, dann bitte melden

[email protected]

Gerne auch Preisvorschläge, denn ich habe keine Ahnungwas es wert sein könnte...für mich unbezahlbar, aber es ist halt schon älter.
Ich habe damals 1000  gezahlt und aus den USA schicken lassen.


----------

